

Ask HN: Bartering Talents - leslyn

I love hearing from people that want to 'offer' their talent to the HN community because they have free time in an effort to just give back or build 'real life' karma yet I've seen posts that discourage that on this board.<p>I am wondering if there is a place where like-minded people can or do barter their professional expertise with one another? Even something as simple as tweet for tweet...
======
gexla
One such place is Github. Find an open source project that interests you and
start sending pull requests for bugs or whatever areas you feel that you could
improve.

